# Abby Pictures



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Those are cute pictures, not to mention the cute horse!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thankyou!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha cool pics!!! i love it how she is like white but you can still easily see her white stripe/blaze down her face!!! so cute!!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I love that. Maybe its because she has a lot of roaning on her face.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

yea i guess so, it looks awesome!!!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

She looks like she has a wonderful personality!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

She is showing more personality now then what she was when I first bought her. Thankyou everyone for your comments!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

I absolutely love her coloring! She has such a innocent, gentle face. Abby looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow how lucky you are to own such a gorgeous horse, wonderful
coloring! :shock:


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Yes her patterns are very interesting! Roaning on her legs, neck and face and since her winter coat is coming through (Nearly winter here) she has a lot of brown flecks coming up on her body. 

Here is a picture of her in Summer:












Do you guys mind if I post update pictures everytime I take my camera out there?


----------



## Laura12345ABC (Apr 8, 2009)

interesting colour of these horse , cute pictures


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the look on your horse's face. Very neat coloring. Interesting fencing as well. Never seen it before 

Great Pics!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww...he is so cute!
Is he a horse or pony??


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

She is a pony.


----------

